# A mod to fit a 28mm atty



## Jengz (22/7/19)

Hi Guys, 

So I'm soon to receive a 28mm atty and I'm looking for a home for it. 

I've searched the internet and either the mod looks kaka or it's waaaaay out of budget. I'm looking for a decently priced middle to lower end mod that will fit a 28mm perfectly. I have my fatality 28mm on my hex and there's a slight slight overhang so that rules out a second hex (such a pity). 

Regulated or mech, that I'm not too perturbed about but dual batteries will be needed as 28mms are hungry for power 99% of the time. 

Let me know if you know of something that could work.

TIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/7/19)

G-Class or a clean GTRS VBoy?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (22/7/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> G-Class or a clean GTRS VBoy?


Had a glass and loved it... Would've actually been perfect for this but I refuse to pay that price for a regulated device because my first gclass gave me so much shit after a year. 

The vboy might just be a very good idea, the looks are eh but maybe I'll have to suck it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave (22/7/19)

@Jengz Check Vape Pulse, they have the Tac21 from Squid Industries which fits a 28mm if I am not mistaken.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Had a glass and loved it... Would've actually been perfect for this but I refuse to pay that price for a regulated device because my first gclass gave me so much shit after a year.
> 
> The vboy might just be a very good idea, the looks are eh but maybe I'll have to suck it up



Sorry to hear about your issues with the G-Class. Mine has been flawless for over a year.


----------



## Jengz (22/7/19)

Dave said:


> @Jengz Check Vape Pulse, they have the Tac21 from Squid Industries which fits a 28mm if I am not mistaken.


You are actually spot on with this as it's for the squid industries peacemaker xl... Had the tac21 and totally forgot about that mod! Thanks, will check it out! 

PS. suggestions still welcome, maybe something better comes up lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/7/19)

You could also look at the Revenger X. I think it can accommodate 28mm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (22/7/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> You could also look at the Revenger X. I think it can accommodate 28mm.


Yeah, it does. used a Triple RTA on one, and it fitted with no overhang.
Other options: 
G-class
Vboy
Vsticking
Titan PWM

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/7/19)

Got a SX Mini G Class for you for R1500 if interested.


----------



## CaliGuy (22/7/19)

For a low cost option the *Augvape VX200 TC Box Mod *will take a 28mm tank with no overhang. As a added benefit it’s a ABS mod so super light and good looking for a dual battery mod. 

I think the new BULK RTA will look awesome on this mod. 

https://www.augvape.com/product/200w-box-mod-tc-vape-mod/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (22/7/19)

If you not going to be running very low build Hotcig G100, (check SV)


----------



## Jengz (22/7/19)

KZOR said:


> Got a SX Mini G Class for you for R1500 if interested.


What'sapp inbound Mnr!


----------



## Jengz (22/7/19)

Hakhan said:


> If you not going to be running very low build Hotcig G100, (check SV)


I'm a how low can you go kinda guy haha but thanks bud! It looks super comfy!


----------



## Jengz (22/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> For a low cost option the *Augvape VX200 TC Box Mod *will take a 28mm tank with no overhang. As a added benefit it’s a ABS mod so super light and good looking for a dual battery mod.
> 
> I think the new BULK RTA will look awesome on this mod.
> 
> ...


This looks promising, do u know if the v200 Honda engine mod also will also accommodate a 28mm, always wanted one of those


----------



## Jengz (22/7/19)

Jengz said:


> This looks promising, do u know if the v200 Honda engine mod also will also accommodate a 28mm, always wanted one of those


Actually it does! And I think this might be the one!


----------



## Wimmas (22/7/19)

I have an iJoy Captain PD 270 that I have been using for more than a year. Great mod and not a day's issues. It will easily take a 28mm atty

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave (23/7/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah, it does. used a Triple RTA on one, and it fitted with no overhang.
> Other options:
> G-class
> Vboy
> ...



Vaporesso Luxe also fits my Sherman, so there is that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (23/7/19)

Dave said:


> Vaporesso Luxe also fits my Sherman, so there is that.


I miss my Sherman so so much.


----------



## Jengz (23/7/19)

Cor said:


> I miss my Sherman so so much.


I would too... It's been on my list to purchase since release but never could I find when funds were available!


----------



## M.Adhir (23/7/19)

Cor said:


> I miss my Sherman so so much.



The Shermanator will return.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dave (23/7/19)

I would be open to selling mine if ones are keen haha. PM me


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Actually it does! And I think this might be the one!



I have the Augvape V200 aka Vtec mod and I have my Fatality M25 on top and it fits perfectly. A 28mm will fit but not on the metal ring at the top.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/7/19)

Jengz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So I'm soon to receive a 28mm atty and I'm looking for a home for it.
> 
> ...



They posted it through Netherlands airmail, "Soon" is like 6 months away. May be u will find a nice mod on special at vapecon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

